# "Custom" Shortened Struts?



## MDGA16 (Jun 27, 2003)

Everyone loves the idea of the Shortened Struts that Motivational Engineering has available; but I would be surprised if non of you out there, who love to do things yourself, have thought about possibly fabricating/making it yourself.

...if you have thought about it, attempted this, or even succeded, let me know you're thoughts or inherent problems.

Also, If anyone has the specifics about lengths removed etc... between stock and aftermarket struts (like Motivational's) and would like to throw those up here, that would be great.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

my suggestion is to just get the motivational struts. i am sure they are worth the money.


----------



## MDGA16 (Jun 27, 2003)

...im not in any way saying they are not worth the money.

I just think it could/would be a challenging project. That and theres something about putting your own time and skills into it.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Custom work like this used to be done in the 50's when liquid filled dampers were the norm. They would cut the strut body, remove some length and weld it back together somehow. 

Leave it to the pros.


----------

